# new diesel cruze owner



## bad455 (Aug 20, 2013)

Thought id join the forum to see what is happening with the new diesel.Picked mine up thursday,crystal red,fog lights,sunroof,nav and premium audio.took on a 400 mile trip this weekend.Mostly two lane and hilly.Still got 46mpg mostly 70mph.Not too bad for a new car in 95 degree heat.


----------



## obermd (Mar 3, 2012)

Welcome to CruzeTalk and congrats on your new Cruze.


----------



## Mike220 (Jan 5, 2011)

Awesome glad to hear it's doing that well! You gonna keep a box of nitrile gloves in the car for fueling up and just throw it away? Diesel fuel is hard to get off your hands and it lingers for some time. Not that you will be filling up much


----------



## bad455 (Aug 20, 2013)

Been a Duramax owner since 2005.Now have a 2012.Which makes me a diesel fuel pro:vomit: No gloves needed...


----------



## blk88verde (Apr 30, 2011)

Congrats on the new Diesel Cruze and welcome to CT.


----------



## trevor_geiger (Nov 29, 2012)

Welcome to the forums! Congrats on your new Cruze!


----------



## diesel (Jun 8, 2013)

Welcome! I just use paper towels, but I suppose the gloves would be a good idea. I use them for oil changes and stuff so I have them.


----------



## diesel (Jun 8, 2013)

By the way Bad, you're one of the target demographic for this car - someone who owns a diesel Chevy truck and wants a diesel Chevy car too. I guess we are both what they call "diesel intenders" (but I don't own a truck)


----------



## steveg241 (Jul 18, 2013)

Who needs gloves? I'd prefer the diesel smell. At least it's cheaper than cologne. 

I'm also one of the targets for the Cruze Diesel as I was looking at the Volkswagen Diesels. I'm hoping they bring a manual gear box and a wagon to the US in the next few years, or I will have to go back to VW when replacing my second car. A manual transmission and wagon are non-negotiable items for my better half.

Welcome to the forum and enjoy the new Diesel!


----------



## jpm84092 (Jun 23, 2013)

The more I drive my Chevy Cruze Clean Turbo Diesel, the more I like it.


----------



## 2013Cruze (Aug 4, 2012)

Congrats on your new Cruze D.


----------



## Mick (Dec 31, 2011)

Welcome to the forum.

Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


----------



## NYCruze2012 (Jan 16, 2012)

Congratulations on your new diesel and welcome to the forums!

Sent from AutoGuide.com App


----------

